# Bf 110G-4, Gruppenkommandeur II./NJG 5



## Erich (Oct 6, 2009)

ok guys who wants to step up to the plate on this one. sorry I have not found any pics of my cousins craft at least not at the moment 

Gruppenkommandeur of II./NJG 5 killed while flying a Bf 110G-4 coded C5+AC, wrk # 6270

December 20, 1943 at 19.15 hrs over Garwitz close to their airfield of Parchim

camo is up to you guys but am curious what you'll come up with besides markings and radar hook-ups I have my thoughts of course on that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Would this be a suitable camouflage Erich, like Wilhelm "Wim" Johnen's '110?


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2009)

radar yes, camo ...........nope

remember what time of year his death took place.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 6, 2009)

Google Image Result for http://www.sepsy.de/Luftwaffe-jpg-Planes/Me110G4bR3-1.jpg

G-4. Hope it helps.


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2009)

the wellenmuster paint job of squiggles was usally done for western front crates in mid to late 1944 onward into 1945, in the summer and spring of 44 it was used on the Ost front.

good stuff guys keep it coming but not there quite yet.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 6, 2009)

That's the G - 4 at RAF Hendon Museum in London. Not far away from me..I believe it's the only G - 4 left in existence sadly.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2009)

Might it be something like that?


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2009)

closer W ~

ah but no bone yet, think that the splotching is very faint if at all. think the paint job and the spinners are one and the same. has SM installation, almost 100 % positive on this. 3 man crew

Radar seems to fit Jan's proposal but need to check the time frame. personally I am not 100 % sure on the forward arms either as it could of had the upper 3cm replaced by long barrel 2cm cannon's.

guys I have slight few Bf 110G-4 pics, many Ju 88G-6's though but that is another story


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

How about this one then Erich, never mind the sharkmouth.....


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2009)

still questionable Jan. think I am going to have to look high and low to find what I am thinking


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 7, 2009)

Erich, not sure if this will be any good to you, but I'm working on the proviso that the more the merrier. *A/c 1* Bf 110G-4 (D5+DS), 8./NJG 3. the shark mouth inherited from original Haifischgruppe 11/ZG 76. *A/c 2* Bf 110G-4 (3C+BR) 7.NJG 4. North West Germany 1943-1944 which is about the right period you are looking at.


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks Vic for your additions.... . . . well here we go then.

my personal opinion

the C9 is small + A is black, the C is probably green due to the crate being a stab machine

I feel until I can get the positive that I need the first image of the twin radar array sets by Jan is probably what is going on. I also feel through the many years of reseraach and since this was right in the winter the A/C was probably overpainted in some way with the characteristic all over RLM 76 Blue-Grey-White, there may have been some lighter blotches of grey over th wings and fuselage spine but no welle squiggles.
Do not think the left underwing was painted Black for Flak-ID-purposes as that was terminated in 43.

still can speculate about his forward arms of four 2cm or the upper one balanced out to the usual twin 3cm MK 108's.

twin mg 81's in the rear of the cockpit and the SM of 2cm MG ff. I feel stongly on this as Hans flew a 110G-4 while flying in 5./NJG 5 the staffel that processed and further the idea of the Schräg waffen being introduced in the Bf 110G's of that staffel in August of 1943. 

keep adding guys, the hunt.....................continues


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Any takers yet for this crate Erich?


----------



## jamierd (Oct 16, 2009)

found this profile by mark reiner


----------



## Erich (Oct 16, 2009)

don't think the early Lich radar was installed in fact it was removed and back to the central pole and heavy outside antlers like the top pics/profiles. the color scheme is pretty much what I was think and very light blue-grey/white for winter useage.

no takers yet ...............ho hum


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, if nobody jumps on this wagon, I've still got the G-4 waiting..... 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

I would, but since it'll be my like, second model, the painting would give me hell,  

But I don't know how soon I'll be going to the hobby shop and I don't want to keep you waiting


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm looking for a G-4 kit online


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

can't find anything. If anyone has any links it'll be appreciated.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2009)

Pro-Modeler Messerschmitt Bf 110G-4 1:48 Vintage 1997 on eBay (end time 20-Oct-09 01:34:23 BST)

Pro Modeler Messerschmitt Bf 110G-4 Vintage 1997 on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 02:36:47 BST)


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks! Except postage is 36 dollars to the US


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 17, 2009)

How about this?

And in the USA!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

55 dollars. Gosh I need a job


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2009)

That's the _international_ shipping Harrison....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> That's the _international_ shipping Harrison....



 

9 Dollar shipping here, and has a bid already. 2 days before I bid...


----------



## kgambit (Oct 17, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> How about this?
> 
> And in the USA!



Or there's THIS (with TWO kits in the box):

Squadron.com

http://www.squadron.com/ShowLargerImage.asp?i=EUR0005



but the shipping is free since the purchase is over 100$


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't find the correct radar set for the '110G-4, maybe it's coming with the Eduard one....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

kgambit said:


> Or there's THIS (with TWO kits in the box):
> 
> Squadron.com
> 
> ...



Well that's a relief!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmm, I've been giving it thought. I'm willing to do this one, but I have only a G-2 in the stash, would the differences be something I can't handle? 

If it has radar that could either be scratch built or someone generous could send me some. ALso, the camo scheme...a bit intimidating (  ). 

Plus decals.....decals. Need to look for aftermarket sheets but that can wait.


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2010)

dang I forgot all about this thread. the radar would be catchy as it is at the time of the change from Lich 4 poster small aerials to the larger SN-2 frame work with long vertical elements and the single center pole.

on another side note someone could possible tackle my cousins Do 217N-1 that he flew and even shot down a 605th sqdn Mossie in. I still do not have final word what either machine(s) looked like as to markings and camo but could probably guess close enough


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

True but if we can get as close as we can to what exactly needs to be changed I think I shouldn't have a problem. I'm about to finish 2 P-51's which will leave 1 of my 2 workbenches open.


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2010)

do the G-2 110 first H. get then the Pro-Modeller G-4 ? think it may have the right radar array and if not some firm am sure has done it up in resin, Terry or others may know


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

Problem is Erich, the G-4 is VERY hard to find and very expensive since they are the only 1/48 example and they're out of production. 

If anyone has a link where I can buy one please share.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out for you H-Man....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

Cheers Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nae worries mate, anytime!


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2010)

was thinking of a kit though I am NO modeler that would have the most options........... remember it is winter as well so November-December 43 his crate may have been painted a very pale grey-white


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

I think there might still be some G4s around, either Monogram or pro Modeller (the same kit). If not, there are resin SN2 antenna available, just saw an advert for some somewhere. I'll have a look for the '110 kit.
I wouldn't mind doing the Mossie, if the details of the 605 Sqn individual code letter, and serial number, are known.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's one H, they ship worldwide.... REVELL 1/48 4508 MESSERSCHMITT BF 110 G-4 on eBay (end time 27-Jul-10 19:04:15 BST)
....and another one, also worldwide. REVELL 4508 Messerschmitt Bf 110 G-4 OVP 1: 48 / 520V on eBay (end time 27-Jul-10 12:48:30 BST)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

Cheers Jan! Not bad the first one. Will have a look when the ending comes near.


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2010)

Terry

yes I have the Mossie codes somewhere, was in contact several times earlier in the year with the 605th sqdn rep which confirmed my suspicions, they never did find the Mossie crew as it was over the north sea
am going to have to check on this .... codes that is.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Erich. It would have been a Mosquito VI, with the 605 Sqn codes of UP. Just need the individual code letter and serial number.


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2010)

one of the letters is H Terry, cannot seem to find the full code or serial number so will have to go back to the drawing board.

3 August 1943 location : south of Westerland. 605th sqdn was doing low level intruder in the area of Parchim and Jagel. odd in a way my cousin was killed in December of 43 just outside of II./NJG 5's A/F at Parchim.

605th sqdn crew :

F/O Albert P. Aylott
P/O James Samuel Evans

their names are placed on the Runnymede Memorial panels 123 and 124.

RIP 

another oddity is that Baer and crew nearly lost their lives on the previous night from a Mossie intruder while flying low-level to their field, their Do 217 was badly shot to pieces: 4km south of Rantum. the Do was 80 % loss. all 3 crewmen were injured from a 418th sqdn Mossie - FB VI.

interesting what you can find if you take your time with research // thanks to member Mark Huxtable as well.......


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Found the Revell kit of the G-4 Harrsion, which is basically the same kit as the Monogram/Pro Modeller. It's at King Kit in the UK, priced at £19.99, plus shipping, which should be around £8 to £9 at a guess. It's the same one I built for the first Group Build (see pic.), courtesy of Jan. Still owe you that picture old chap !


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2010)

handsome kit. well I know of 1 kill with the Bf 110G-4 for Hans the rest look like flying the Do 217 variants

supposed 12 kills have found 9 that can be attributed to him which includes the Mossie intruder. the camo am still uncertain but think a very light blue-white-grey for winter


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like we were posting at the same time Erich ! That's a good start, it looks like it would have been UP- H, a MkVI. The Squadron converted from MkIIs in July 1943, and there's a very good chance the serial number was in the HJ*** range,
for example, HJ790. I don't know if the Squadron ORB is accessible on-line, but I'll have a look. Failing that, I can also look in my own stuff.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright thanks will try for the Revell one!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

I got the G-4 in my sight and when I go to work the end of this month I can get the Do-217 kit cheap on Amazon and then find this

MPM 1/48 Vacuform Do-217 but its out of production...who does a Do-217N??


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Been looking to do a 217 nightfighter as well, bu the 1/48 Koster vacuum conversions are rare.....and cost sometimes an arm and a leg! 

Edit: Koster 1/48 Do-217 J-2/N-1 Night Fighter Conversion 
For Pro-Modeler Kit


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

Found this site

But 1 pound??

Sale List V2-W6


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't know who that is H, but the list is over 8 years old.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright. So Do-217's seem to be out of the question..


----------

